# Acerca de los Bitcoins



## peperc (Ene 3, 2018)

hola, es aes mi consulta, no acerca de "negocios" , pero si de curiosidades tecnicas.
calculo que es todo tema PROGRAMACION.

muchos aspectos me dan curiosidad. 
como eso de la mineria, ¿ que tipo de calculos es tan dificil hacer  que se necesitan maquinas impresionantes ?? de doden salen esos calculos.

y mil mas.

no se si es un tema tabu ( repito, desde el punto de vista de programacion solo ) .
asi que antes de seguir, pues dejo la pregunta a ver si va a moderacion o no .


----------



## Scooter (Ene 3, 2018)

Si, yo llevo un lío mental interesante con tel tema.
Si alguien que lo entiende nos aclara el concepto, estaría bien .


----------



## peperc (Ene 3, 2018)

no se si hay un sub-foro especifico  de  PROGRAMACION , puesto que esto es absoluta programacion.

yo les contare lo que lei de simple curioso, por que en verdad es un tema muy curioso y les pongo mis dudas:

1 -- debo empezar con esto, por lo que se , los bitcoins son , no importa si dinero o lo que sea, pero es un codigo de bits.
para que no cualquiera lo sepa, se puede usar para identificar otras cosas ademas de valores.
no se como es ese codigo, si de 32 bits o de mil bits.


2 -- dicen que esto de el "minado" de bitcoins es que NO existen los bitcoins , ya que no es cosa que un programador dio valores diferentes de codigos para esos bitcoins.
"al parecer" cada bitcoin es el resultado de operaciones matematicas, .
de bloques de ecuaciones o algo asi.
a mi ya me empieza a sonar un poco raro y confuso.
y cada vez esas ecuaciones son mas complicadas .

3 -- dejando de lado el tema comercial, no entiendo ( entre tantas cosas ) que le ven de seguro ??
si yo compro para ahorrar monedas de oro  y las guardo en casa, pues, deben entrar en mi casa y encontrarlas.
pero , un codigo de tantos bits ( que es el bitcoin) debe tener una forma determinada.
basta meter un virus en la PC que busque, sin dañar nada, y te copia esos codigos y te quedas sin nada.
incluso en un pendrive se puede.
por eso no se que le ven de seguro.

4 ---- lo que lei de el "minado" , que mas que los que minan que me da la impresion de que el 99% de estos solo compran equipos pero no deben tener idea que hace .
pero ¿ que es eso de que para generar un codigo valido ( bitcoin) deben resolverse bloques de ecuaciones ( o algo asi) , que requieren computadoras especiales y mucho tiempo ....
¿ que clase de ecuaciones fantasticas demoran tanto ?
quien desarrollo algo asi ??

me huele tan raro.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 3, 2018)

Algo así entendía yo. Es decir, no entiendo nada.


----------



## peperc (Ene 3, 2018)

( me alejo de programacion y voy a lo humano) .

ademas... bueno, hay algo que recuerdo de la pelicula de el creador de facebook y dijo algo asi como " quiero ver a donde va esto !! que forma toma , que puede terminar siendo.
y es que en la web podes intentar crear un bebe y terminara siendo un monstruo que encima se propaga por todo el mundo.

esto de la cripto moneda se supone era una forma de transaccion facil por la web,  como depositar plata en pagofacil o en mercadolibre.
PERO AHORA ES UN MEDIO PURO DE ESPECULACION .
ya no es que un bitcoin vale 1 dolar o 1 peso, no .

usualmente, hagamos un ejemplo simple ESTE MISMO FORO  mañana se cotiza, tiene un valor de mercado, pues bien, el valor esta dado por el esfuerzo de quienes lo hicieron, si el foro esta cuidado, si tiene visitas, si da ganancias en publicidad y otros.
y a los dueños les sirve y lo cuidan.
el valor de el foro sera ( invento un numero) : mil pesos .
NO PODRA VALER MENOS , por que vale lo que vale, es una relacion de lo que rinde, ademas, si le dan un valor menor, pues los dueños, no lo venden y listo.
seria mejor ejemplo una casa, si te ofrecen poco , pues no la vendes.

ahora, ¿ por que su valor se inflaria?? 
por que la gente querria pagar mas de lo que vale ?? y no solo una persona sino muchas ?? 
si en el mercado te inflan el valor, digamos dicen que este foro vale 10 mil en vez de mil, pues el dueño dice LO VENDO  y lo vende.
se llena de plata y el que lo compre, vera que no lo valia  
no le deja ganacia que lo amerite.

entonces , que es esto ? 
( para mi forma de ver)  es como lo de el facebook: algo que se lanzo a la web , que es MUNDIAL y tomo vida propia.
es un sistema, que tiene matematicas y programacion si, esa area es la manejable.
pero se lanzo a el mundo real y fue tomando forma y fue tomado por el ser humano, y aca esta.
yo lo compararia mas a la fiebre de el oro o a la loteria que a una divisa real.
tambien , se compara y me parece correcto a un gigantesco ( el mas grande ) sistema de estafa piramidal.

una moneda (?¿)  que crece continuamente, sin representar nada, a un banco, un pais, una empresa, nada.
como dicen por ahi " esta respaldada por la confianza" .
yo creo que sere mas certero y recordando la fiebre de el oro y que cosas despierta en el ser humano:
" esta respaldada por la ambicion y el deseo de ganar dinero facil, de la nada ".

ahora, mas alla de lo que representa, me da curiosidad , como dije antes:

UN BITCOIN  >>>>> es un codigo de bits, un algoritmo, un paquete de datos, o lo que sea.
le pregunto a un programador: 
¿ es dificil hacer un virus que se meta en las computadoras de todos y busque ese formato de datos ?? 
no infecta nada, no quema nada, no borra nada, no hace lio ni escandalo, ni ruido.
solo busca y cuando encuentra copia  y apenas puede lo envia a el haker que hizo el virus.

es dificil eso ?? 
para la tecnologia "haker " que hay hoy dia ??? 

respondanme esto, sin necesidad de demasiadas presiciones.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 5, 2018)

Tengo la sospecha de que de la noche a la mañana pasará a valer cero y alguien se forrará y otros se arruinarán


----------



## peperc (Ene 6, 2018)

leete algo asombroso, y digo asombroso por que es increible ver que en realidad  la socieddad homana es algo IMPREDECIBLE.

fijate lo que te dire, no es un cuento , ha pasado ,, busca:

la burbuja de los tulipanes.
o la crisis de los tulipanes.
o al primer burbuja especulativa  de los tulipanes.

es increible, si a mi me lo cuentan, diria que es imposible que haya ocurrido  de verdad.

*asi y todo , algo que he aprendido de la raza humana es que hay cosas que son  IMPREDECIBLES desde una guerra mundial hasta  esto de los tulipanes, o  tantas cosas mas.
dentro de 2 años podra el mundo estar encaminado hacia bien y hoy ,, nadie imaginarlo.
o en una guerra nuclear y decirnos " como ha empezado esto ?? ¿ como fue posible? ?.
este tipo de cosas pasa, en el mundo y en las familias y en la vida de uno solo.
lo que si veo de el bitcoin es que  hay ya otras monedas  con la misma metodologia.
y tambien veo empresas que han hecho de la mineria  un negocio donde han montado maquinas en galpones inmensos.
y tambien veo ya a bancos y empresas que les dan para adelante.
lo cual quiere decir..........NADA , por que  como adivino  de negocios soy un desastre y ya lo he aprendido. *


----------



## Agustinw (Ene 12, 2018)

Yo no entendía bien como funcionaba el minado y el blockchain ni tampoco la validación de las transacciones, este vídeo te lo explica al detalle. También te explica el por que el bitcoin es seguro a intentos de hackeo.


----------



## fercon (Ene 12, 2018)

Ahora entiendo un poquito mejor, creo. Cuanto cuesta Un 01 bitcoin en estos días? A quien o a través de quien se compra?


----------



## peperc (Ene 12, 2018)

hola, lo voy a escuchar todo , pero EMPIEZA MAL , habla de lo que es la moneda virtual, que se "despega" de bancos y entidades, pero les contare algo, es un "rejunte de leido" que arme para entender:

QUE ES EL DINERO ??  ( en teoria) .
representa el valor o el patrimonio de una empresa, o de un banco o de un pais, eso nos es facil de comprender.
hablar de dinero seria similar a hablar de acciones de una empresa.

ahora, que es esto de el BITCOIN ??  que no representa a nada, y se lo quiere hacer pasar como algo bueno y para ello les dare un ejemplo, asi se entiende que  QUEEEE ???  es lo que mueve en el ser humano.

imaginen que tienes tu , un campo , en el cual hay un monte y en este hay una vieja mina abandonada, y tu campo vale 1 mil pesos.
un dia, en el pueblo, no sabes tu por que , pero se corre la voz de que en esa vieja mina abandonada hay un tesoro, tu sabes que no es asi.
pero viene un aventurero y te ofrece 10 MIL PESOS  por el lote, asi que lo vendes feliz.
el aventurero va corriendo a su lote y a su mina, la revisa y no encuentra nada  
y se sienta en una roca y piensa:
tengo 2 opciones:
A >>> digo la verdad y pierdo mis 10 mil pesos y quedo como tonto.
B >>>> no digo la verdad, voy al pueblo feliz y digo que si hay un tesoro, pero es inmenso y no puedo sacarlo yo , necesito una empresa, vere que hago...... y no hago nada.
pero me muestro feliz .
se corre al voz y no tarda un empresario en aparecer y ofrecerte 100 MIL PESOS ( ya ven como es la cosa, lo que mueve a la gente, el deseo de el tesoro, de la facil, es como esa serie "guerra de containers" , o simplemente ir a un casino y observar a la gente.

este empresario compra el lote, y va a ver su mina, y descubre que no hay nada, y de nuevo, se sienta en la misma roca que el dueño anterior y piensa lo mismo.
pero se le ocurre mejor vender acciones de la mina, para financiar la extraccion.
y esas acciones suben y suben, solo por que se corre la voz, y ademas de eso se da otra cosa, que es IDENTICO QUE CON EL BITCOIN:
el que esta adentro, aunque razone la verdad sabe que es mejor poner cara de feliz y de exitoso , asi se sigue propagando el engaño y la gente compra mas acciones, las cuales suben de valor, cuanto mas quieran comprar mas caras seran......... y atras, en la mina.........no hay nada.
pero la gente se hace rica en este juego ( de nuevo vayan un dia al casino, o mas facil, a un lugar de juegos de tragaperras) .
si compraste a 100  y sube a 200 , pues ganaste el doble !!!!! 
aunque en la mina no haya ni ratas, eso no importa no interesa ya .
SE ECHO A RODAR EL MONSTRUO y es la misma gente y su ambicion la que lo mantiene rodando.

repito:

EN LA MINA NO HAY NADA, ni ratas.


<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
bueno, termine de escuchar todo, es interesante, obvio que NO entiendo de esas matematicas o programacion.

cambio un poco la historia: 
imaginen que tienen una empresa de fotocopiadoras  y rediseñan una , la cual hace copias que SOLO ESA maquina es capaz de hacer, o que solo ustedes pueden hacer...
Bien pueden decir que *estan haciendo una moneda.*
y es una moneda super segura, incopiable.
*¿ y por eso pueden lanzar la moneda al mercado ??*
a mi me sorprende la web, como "descoloca" , como se mete en mercados y en culturas y las descoloca.

es como lo de UBER:
en un pais hay leyes, normas, que hay que respetar, en este caso de transporte publico.
y un dia aparece una empresa y solo por que dice que invento un programita para el celular, para pedir taxis o vehiculos , pues ya puede pasarse por encima  a las leyes de cualquier pais.
alegremente.
miren que se han inventado hace rato el tema de "radio-taxi" , pero es solo un servicio, no es que el inventor de ese sistema de comunicacion pretende , por que hizo eso  el meterse en paises  a crear su sistema.

¿ el resultado? 
no lo se.
para mi el BITCOIN no tiene respaldo, es como la mina vacia que mencione antes, PERO  sabiendo que muchisima gente se comporta como describi en la historia, bien puede esto de el bitcoin segur subiendo y seguir existiendo.
al fin  y al cabo , ninguno de los que poseen BITCOINS quiere que caiga, ni ninguno de los mineros que invirtieron en ello .

en fin, es algo muy curioso.
y da hasta miedo:
¿ que otras ideas y cosas mas se podran lanzar en el futuro en la web , a nivel mundial, como un virus, usando la ambicion de la gente, sus debilidades, su psicologia ?
y hasta donde se podra llegar ??


----------



## chclau (Ene 22, 2018)

Es seguro que hay muchos que quieren que el Bitcoin no se caiga.

Tan seguro como que hay otros, no pocos, que quieren que SI se caiga.


----------



## Omar A (Ene 22, 2018)

Eso no tiene nada de seguro, ya se han dado casos de robo por hackers y perdidas porque se ha estropeado el disco duro. Yo el dinero donde lo pueda ver y tocar 
Esa moneda la utilizan por el anonimato para la deep web y negocios turbios.


----------



## Ardogan (Ene 26, 2018)

Leyendo muy por arriba me parece que hay una serie de conceptos que - según mi limitado entendimiento - no son correctos.

1) El dinero TIENE valor. No, el valor del dinero no es algo intrínseco (como tal vez pudo serlo en la epoca en que las monedas eran de oro, plata, o incluso cobre), el dinero tiene el valor que la gente que lo usa acepta que tiene.
Un billete es un papel pintado, o ni siquiera eso, la cantidad de dinero virtual de un país (que solo existe como numeros en cuentas bancarias) es varias veces superior a la cantidad de papel circulante.
En definitiva, que la mayoría del dinero de hoy no es más que números en tablas informáticas de bancos, una pequeña parte la usamos la gente de carne y hueso en el día a día si es que usamos efectivo/cash.
Antes los bancos centrales definían que tenía que haber una cierta fracción de oro para respaldar el dinero circulante, eso ya no existe más. Hoy el valor de reserva son otras monedas de reserva, que a su vez usan de reserva otras monedas de reserva, etc.

2) Seguridad: el bitcoin usa blockchain que es un mecanismo por el cual cada transacción se registra en varios servidores en forma simultánea y anónima, y cada registro (block) esta ligado a uno anterior (chain) con medidas contra modificación (timestamp, hashing, encriptado, y no se que mas).
Este algoritmo fue desarrollado por un japonés en los 200x. Digamos que cada transacción se registra en 1000 servidores alrededor del planeta, se pueden caer 5, 10, 50... pero todas a la vez no. Los que registran las transacciones no tienen un interés explícito en la transacción, son terceros.
Comparar eso con una transacción con tu banco, tenés el plástico, el banco, y ningún tercero en la transacción lo registra. Mañana el banco insiste en que tu saldo pasó de 10000 a 0, quien es el arbitrador?, el banco. Hay un desbalance de poder, no?
Con bitcoin hay miles de testigo de la transacción y cada uno la anota. Podrán haber 5, 10, 100 discrepancias?, mirando el resto de los registros se soluciona.
Y la manifestación física del bitcoin es esa, miles de registros de cada transacción en lugares diferentes por personas sin interés en la transacción registrada

3) Google tiene muchos equipos en todo el planeta y una valuación de mercado fantástica... bueno, el hardware mundial puesto a minar bitcoin es 100 veces más grande. Ahí hay capital puesto en el sistema. Creo que ya todo se hace con ASICs mayormente (chips diseñados especialmente en hardware para minar) y no con computadoras de propósito general. Y claro que el valor de google no es solo fierros sino el modelo de negocios, etc; pero bueno, eso no quita lo otro.

4) Suministro de dinero: en un país el banco central o el gobierno determina cuanto emitir. De acuerdo a la política de turno vigente, estilo de gobierno, etc. Si es un país que cambia de estilo/política de gobierno pendularmente, o está en guerra, entonces la moneda no será muy estable.
En bitcoin creería que la cuestión equivale a encontrar raíces de una ecuación polinomial de orden infinito. Encontrar una raíz de la ecuación se hace cada vez más difícil, y para encontrar una nueva hay que conocer las raíces de las ecuaciones anteriores.
O lo mismo pero con números primos si se quisiera: cada vez más difícil y necesito conocer la lista de primos anteriores.
De ahí la motivación de los mineros para tener la lista (blockchain) localmente y buscar nuevas soluciones (coins).
El suministro de bitcoin se podría considerar más estable que el de una moneda de un gobierno o estado. Quizás no, quizás viene la computadora cuántica con IA y encuentra soluciones a lo pavote y chau valor...

5) Valoración: la valoración del bitcoin varía mucho más que las monedas estatales. Eso puede ser por especulación pura y dura.
Porque muchos mercados ilegales operan con bitcoin y de repente cae un capo de las drogas/armas/contrabando y eso afecta la cotización de la misma manera que quiebra un gran banco.
Porque se puede usar para evadir impuestos...
Entonces me pregunto si el tema de la inestabilidad no tiene que ver más con los usos de la moneda que con la concepción de la misma.
Otro ejemplo: el mayor porcentaje de los mineros de bitcoin están en China. Mañana ese gobierno decide cambiar las reglas para los que minen bitcoin... al otro día la moneda va a hacer cualquier cosa menos quedarse quieta.
Pero las monedas estatales y cualquier bien también tiene valoración sujeta a arbitrios y caprichos. Ejemplo: los diamantes son caros porque son minados en unos pocos lugares del mundo (Sudáfrica o por esa zona) donde se siguen pautas de extracción puestas para que los diamantes no pierdan valor.
Volvemos al tema del valor intrínseco vs extrínseco.
O alguien cree que USA tiene alguna clase de respaldo para todo el circulante astronómico que tiene? -> no, su respaldo viene de ser la principal potencia económica/militar/tecnológica global y que todo el comercio mundial usa su moneda.

En fin, a todos nos gustaría creer que el dinero que usamos es algo fiable, pero eso me parece más una ilusión en la que todos elegimos creer, y a su vez necesitamos que los demás crean; sino el sistema no es viable.

PlusUltraRequeteHiperRecontraSuper offtopic y totalmente cuestionable todas y cada una de las cosas que puse porque yo tampoco entiendo demasiado, pero era para volcar otra mirada tan válida o inválida como la de cualquier otro.


----------



## Agustinw (Ene 26, 2018)

En la red de Bitcoin no existen servidores, es una red p2p y el blockchain y el registro de todas las transacciones se almacena en cada una de las computadoras que se unen a la red Bitcoin, no estamos hablando de miles sino de cientos de miles.

El único riesgo que tiene el Bitcoin es que hay una persona o personas porque no se sabe, que se hizo o hicieron llamar "Satoshi Nakamoto" que fue quien inició la red Bitcoin que ahora tiene en su poder 1 millón de Bitcoins equivalente a 13mil millones de USD. Eso significa que esa persona o grupo de personas tiene el poder de controlar el precio del Bitcoin a su gusto (hacerlo subir o bajar) se le puede llamar la gran ballena del bitcoin.


----------



## chclau (Ene 26, 2018)

En definitiva TODAS las cosas tienen el valor que estamos dispuestos a asignarles. Antes la moneda tenia patron oro... y quien dice que el oro deba valer mucho o poco? Oro, diamantes, petroleo o un pedazo de madera balsa, tienen un valor que es el resultado de muchos factores, desde cuan dificil sea producirlo hasta cuanta gente este dispuesta a pagar (y cuanto) por ellos, pasando por muchos otros factores como publicidad para convencernos que el producto "x" vale algo, hasta manejos de tiburones sobre el precio de un bien, ya sea una accion o un bitcoin.

La diferencia es que incluso las acciones, que ya durante decadas se han prestado a la especulcacion, tienen una base real. La base real de las acciones son los productos o servicios que presta la empresa cuyas acciones se ofrecen al publico. Eso no niega que muchas veces ciertas acciones se inflen o desinflen sin que haya conexion con el desempeño de una empresa, pero a largo plazo es posible ver una cierta correlacion entre el valor de las acciones de una empresa y su desempeño.

Las monedas de los paises tambien tienen una base, desde la estabilidad del pais que las emite, pasando por su fuerza tecnologica, politica y hasta militar.

Todo eso en el bitcoin no existe. El bitcoin representa solamente una cierta dificultad en resolver un algoritmo. Lo unico que comparte el bitcoin con una accion, con un billete o con un diamante o un lingote de oro es que mucha gente esta dispuesta a pagar por ellos. Pero mientras que la accion y el billete tienen empresas y paises detras, y el oro y los diamantes durante siglos han sido cosas apreciadas por su belleza y su durabilidad, detras del bitcoin no hay (para mi) ningun valor adicional que no sea el valor que le asigna el mercado. 

Por supuesto que una empresa se puede fundir y un pais se puede hundir, y asi las acciones y los billetes pueden pasar a valer nada. Ya ha pasado muchas veces. Pero mientras que las caidas de empresas o los declives de paises son acciones que cualquiera puede verificar en el periodico (incluidas sus causas, la mayoria de las veces), los caprichos por los que el bitcoin valia 5 y paso a valer casi 20 mil, y ahora casi la mitad, son caprichos que nadie entiende cual es su causa.


----------



## Nepper (Ene 29, 2018)

Desde que salió el bitcoin nunca lo entendí claramente. De a poco, con notas periodísticas, me hacía una idea de como podía funcionar, aunque no entendía el por qué de la gran necesidad computacional.

Gracias al video entendí técnicamente la necesidad del cómputo. Es una buena idea, realmente.

Aporto un video excepcional que en su momento había subido el-rey-julien si mal no recuerdo. (lo pongo al final para no cortar la lectura).

En mi opinión, y con mi capacidad técnica y sentido común, se entienden cosas que mismo dijeron anteriormente: El bitcoin depende totalmente de la red.

Esto nos trae un verdadero problema. En un pequeño pueblo, el bitcoin no vale nada. ¿No vino a salvar al mundo?. ....

Otra de las dificultades que pensé es; Imaginemos que de la red, te descargas un bitcoin a tu PC... lo llevas en un pendrive a lo del vecino y le compras un ladrillo. Para "cobrarte" tu vecino trae su Laptop y se copia el archivo del pen'drive a su laptop.
Vos volves a tu casa y tenes el bitcoin todavía en el pen..... pero también lo tiene tu vecino en la laptop.... ¿cual es válido?.... Si el bitcoin no depende de la red ¿cómo validas cual es el correcto?.

La solución que entiendo que ningún bitcoin es igual, así que si hay 2 bitcoin iguales, al ingresar a la red solo aceptará 1 de ellos... ¿cual? ¿el primero que se conecte a la red?.

el bitcoin sin red no es nada.

Vuelvo a lo mismo, si en el medio de las montañas queres comprar un ciervo a un comerciante, el bitcoin no sirve.

Todo esto nace por las necesidades, las modas y en consecuencia, el negocio.
La necesidad no venía por evitar las "comisiones" de los intercambios, si no por la privacidad.

Yo creo que el bitcoin funciona bien como dicen que funciona. Técnicamente funciona bien, no hay que ser mal pensado, pero como mismo dijeron antes, el valor depende de la oferta y demanda.

Personalmente nunca me gustó eso del bitcoin, tal vez porque me rehúso a lo nuevo...
También hay que pensar fríamente y ver cual es la necesidad... No soy un inversionista, no soy un negociador, yo trabajo y me pagan en una moneda nacional.
Debido a la variación del valor del bitcoin, no me sirve como ahorro.

A las entidades ilegales les puede servir para evitar controles, y a los especuladores para hacer negocios.
A mi, no me sirve... comprarlo, sería como comprar una moneda de colección de 1820 de Francia... la voy a tener adorno...

Saludos!

Les dejo el vídeo prometido 

Editado: Volviendo a leer el post inicial, este video aporta los "huecos" que el video de AgustinW deja..

El tema del hash esta mucho mejor explicado en este video.

Resumiendo, la complejidad computacional esta dada solamente para obtener el Hash que hace válido al archivo txt que registra las transacciones.

Existe un software que no tengo idea quien lo ejecuta ni donde, que evalúa el tiempo que le tomo a la "red" o sea, a todos en el mundo, en obtener el hash del archivo "bloque" (el txt).
El hash, que es "la cadena de caracteres que hace válido al archivo" debe cumplir con 2 condiciones:
1) que haga válido al archivo
2) que empiece con X cantidad de ceros (0)

La cantidad X de ceros esta dado para que se tarden 10 minutos en obtener el hash.

Si yo en mi casa, con una 486 tardo 1hr en obtener un hash valido con 6 ceros, el software me dará un respiro y no me exigirá 6 ceros, si no, con 5 ceros de corrido alcanza.
El proximo bloque, tendrá un hash que arranque con 5 ceros. Pero al calcularlo tardo 30 minutos...
El proximo bloque le sacará un cero, y será mas facil encontrarlo.
Pero si en el caso que mañana me compro una dual core y yo que tardaba 10 minutos en sacar un hash de 4 ceros, ahora, la dual core, lo hará en 1 minuto, así que el sofware me exigirá un cero mas para forzarme a tardar 10 minutos.
Con 5 ceros y la dual core, no tardo 1 minuto, si no que ahora tardo 5 minutos.... para la proxima, me agregan otro cero mas.

Entonces, para entender del todo el bitcoin, además de los videos aportados, es necesario entender bien que es un hash y por que se tarda tanto en calcularlo. Para eso ya habrá que buscar en internet que es un hash...
Igual como dije, este video explica bien el tema...


----------



## pandacba (Feb 5, 2018)

y cual es tu problema, acaso tu vives en un pueblito perdido en las montañas? donde no llega la telefonía fija, menos celular y obvio internet ni pensar?
Es lo mismo que el hombebanking, alli no se puede....
Es lo mismo que ciertos tramites que se hacen solo por la red, alli tampoco se puede...
ya llegara......
todavía hay muchas regiones donde la energía electrica no llega..... 
Hay muchos lugares donde la única agua a consumir es la de un río contaminado la cual es turbía, y no hay otra cosa.....


----------



## Ardogan (Feb 6, 2018)

chclau dijo:


> La diferencia es que incluso las acciones, que ya durante decadas se han prestado a la especulcacion, tienen una base real. La base real de las acciones son los productos o servicios que presta la empresa cuyas acciones se ofrecen al publico. Eso no niega que muchas veces ciertas acciones se inflen o desinflen sin que haya conexion con el desempeño de una empresa, pero a largo plazo es posible ver una cierta correlacion entre el valor de las acciones de una empresa y su desempeño.



Eso me hace acordar alguna charla donde estaban Warren Buffet y Bill Gates; Bill le preguntaba por qué no invertía en empresas de software y Warren le respondía justamente eso, que no era capaz de determinar el valor real de tales empresas (lo bien que hizo, creo que fue antes de la burbuja .com) y como no entendía ese negocio prefería no invertir.



chclau dijo:


> Las monedas de los paises tambien tienen una base, desde la estabilidad del pais que las emite, pasando por su fuerza tecnologica, politica y hasta militar.






chclau dijo:


> Todo eso en el bitcoin no existe. El bitcoin representa solamente una cierta dificultad en resolver un algoritmo. Lo unico que comparte el bitcoin con una accion, con un billete o con un diamante o un lingote de oro es que mucha gente esta dispuesta a pagar por ellos. Pero mientras que la accion y el billete tienen empresas y paises detras, y el oro y los diamantes durante siglos han sido cosas apreciadas por su belleza y su durabilidad, detras del bitcoin no hay (para mi) ningun valor adicional que no sea el valor que le asigna el mercado.



Mmmm... perdón por la sobre-simplificación, pero el vidrio también es muy durable y los de colores/cristalinos son muy bonitos.
Yo diría que el valor que se le asigna a esas cosas son por su escasez relativa, más que alguna propiedad que se juzgue valuable, y lo de quien está detrás también lo enlazo a eso. Si quien está detrás empieza a emitir sin control, la escasez se pierde. 
Si el día de mañana la computación cuántica logra resolver los algoritmos de bitcoin en un santiamén seguramente su valor va a bajar sin piso por que la emisión no tendría techo.

Pero sí, quien está detrás es una vara que determina el valor, activos, capacidad de pagar deuda, y todo lo demás.
Y eso es algo con lo que una criptomoneda busca romper por diseño (no es un bug), descentralizar el control de la moneda. Aunque en la realidad no se logre como dije antes porque el minado está concentrado en China.



chclau dijo:


> Por supuesto que una empresa se puede fundir y un pais se puede hundir, y asi las acciones y los billetes pueden pasar a valer nada. Ya ha pasado muchas veces. Pero mientras que las caidas de empresas o los declives de paises son acciones que cualquiera puede verificar en el periodico (incluidas sus causas, la mayoria de las veces), los caprichos por los que el bitcoin valia 5 y paso a valer casi 20 mil, y ahora casi la mitad, son caprichos que nadie entiende cual es su causa.



Todavía sigo esperando la tan temida burbuja inmobiliaria China.

Bueno... se verifican post-facto, es decir, después de que el daño al tenedor de moneda/acciones/etc ya está hecho. 
Cuando mucho se puede predecir que una situación (de país/empresa/etc) es insostenible, pero luego lo que depara el futuro y las acciones que toman los actores es tan desconocido como bitcoin. 
Pero sí, esa capacidad de determinar algo macro ya es bastante. Como hace uno para determinar la "sanidad" de una criptomoneda no tengo idea.

Y las variaciones brutales tanto para arriba como para abajo es algo que limita su uso mucho más - para mí - que todo lo demás. Son cuestiones en las que el común de la gente (uso masivo) no se fija; importa no salir perdiendo en un plazo corto-mediano.


----------



## adavidi100 (Ago 7, 2018)

Bitcoin es una moneda virtual que nace en el año 2009. Está fuera del control de cualquier gobierno o instituciónSu valor es variable y se basa en la ley de la oferta y la demanda. El intercambio se produce entre usuarios vía P2P


----------



## Scooter (Ago 8, 2018)

Mirad este vídeo:





Este y otros me han aclarado bastante que diantres es el blockchain y de que va todo eso


----------

